# Ebonite on sale at PSI



## 1shootist (Dec 13, 2019)

I didnt know PSI carried Ebonite till this mornings "on-sale" email ad.
It seems to be going "out of stock" pretty fast though.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Dec 13, 2019)

1shootist said:


> I didnt know PSI carried Ebonite till this mornings "on-sale" email ad.
> It seems to be going "out of stock" pretty fast though.


Looks like they only have ugly colors though (at least they look ugly to me)


----------



## magpens (Dec 13, 2019)

I agree ... ugly !


----------



## acmaclaren (Dec 13, 2019)

I agree as well. I always found them ugly.


----------



## 1shootist (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks like I'm the outlier, I actually like the colors.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 13, 2019)

A lot those blank will significantly darken and shine-up beautifully.


----------



## MikeinSC (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks like ebonite from Ranga.


----------



## 1shootist (Dec 13, 2019)

MikeinSC said:


> Looks like ebonite from Ranga.


Thats what I thought too.


----------



## BryanMurphy (Oct 30, 2020)

This is an old thread, but I wanted to chip in.  

They only have the super ugly green now and selling it for $2.50 per blank.  For someone just learning kitless its great.

The other thing I was thinking is turning it and then applying Urushi.  You can't beat the price.


----------

